# A Vet speaks to Bush on Torture



## William Hazen (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.tpmcafe.com/blog/special...sident_you_would_understand_if_you_had_fought

For those who have not visited The TPM Cafe has some of the best political commentary on the net. The  author of this essay wrote the highly acclaimed book "Chasing Ghosts." I find his essays to be very informative.

Stop by the TPM Cafe every once in a while. :) It couldn't hurt.

William Hazen


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Sep 15, 2006)

That's the gayest shit I've ever read. No seriously, it is.

The ole 'never served in combat' argument is tired, old and retarded. 'For the safety of our troops' did I just eat a retard sandwich? If I ever start thinking that this argument is valid, I want Boon to get on the next train to New Haven, drive to my house and beat my ass.



> Maybe the President would understand the righteousness of our stance more clearly if he had personally served in combat.



I hope and pray, Bill, that this isn't the intellectual extent of the political discourse over on that site....if it is...Bro...you can find better.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 15, 2006)

I read half of it and felt like flying to the writer's home and killing his entire family and dog. Then I stopped and took my dog out. Everything is going to be okay now ;)


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 15, 2006)

Man you guys kill me!!! ha ha ha ha! >:{  Thank God!!!

William Hazen


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Sep 15, 2006)

Actually I agree 100% we should not torture prisoners - we should kill them LMAO.


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 15, 2006)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Actually I agree 100% we should not torture prisoners - we should kill them LMAO.



Let me guess... Death by Unga Bunga:eek: 


Pirates....

William Hazen


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 15, 2006)

What does torture mean to him? Not giving them 3 hots and a cot each day could mean we are torturing. He is venting and doing it with his heart not his head.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 15, 2006)

*Sorry to butt in...*



MADMIKE175 said:


> Actually I agree 100% we should not torture prisoners - we should kill them LMAO.



I had this image that you torture, extract lots of secret stuff..then you kill them. But thats just me:huh?:


----------



## Looon (Sep 15, 2006)

Im gonna go to the ME and sign up with a terroist organization so I can retire comfortably.:doh: 

With what is being proposed for legislation, terrorists will have it better than the criminals that are in prison in the US.:bleh:


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 15, 2006)

That article didn't provide anything other than a short op ed that could have been written by a high school student at a liberal school for a class on current events.  His license to type needs to be withdrawn.


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 16, 2006)

AMRUSMCR said:


> That article didn't provide anything other than a short op ed that could have been written by a high school student at a liberal school for a class on current events.  His license to type needs to be withdrawn.



Try reading the book. Yup thats right... He wrote a whole book. Pretty good book too. When am I getting a copy of the book you wrote?

Is it perhaps on the web site you founded along with the Iraq/Afgan War Veterans Organization you started???.

The best Op-Eds get straight to the point. Political Points scored by the President Today will not protect tommorrow's soldier but then again I'll bet AFNG Lt Bush slept though the 30 minute class he recieved on the Laws of Land Warfare which is the reason for the disconnect.

While he was (and most of us were) scratching his ass during the 60's John McCain lived it so I think I'll trust his opinion along with Colin Powell who was also doing the Real Deal and not home figuring out how to score political points with his "base".

William Hazen


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 16, 2006)

William Hazen said:


> Try reading the book. Yup thats right... He wrote a whole book. Pretty good book too. When am I getting a copy of the book you wrote?
> 
> Is it perhaps on the web site you founded along with the Iraq/Afgan War Veterans Organization you started???.
> 
> ...




If he's written a book than the short op ed that he has written could be more insightful.  I gained absolutely nothing out of reading that, that would make me want to sway my opinion on the matter.  Had he provided something tangible to latch on to that would force me to look at the matter from another angle, then I would give that specific op ed more credence.  

For a reknowned published author and website administrator/founder, that particular piece was not representative of his abilities.  If I were looking for a new author to read, based on that short piece in the link, his book would not be the best book to pick up.   If I am looking for rhetoric I can go to the mainstream media.

And in no way was my comment about his writing style, in any way indicative of my feelings towards Sen. McCain or Colin Powell, so please do not put thoughts or opinions out there as mine, when you may be completely incorrect about what I personally think in regard to the matter.  I commented on his writing style, not the matter itself.


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 16, 2006)

AMRUSMCR said:


> If he's written a book than the short op ed that he has written could be more insightful.  I gained absolutely nothing out of reading that, that would make me want to sway my opinion on the matter.  Had he provided something tangible to latch on to that would force me to look at the matter from another angle, then I would give that specific op ed more credence.
> 
> For a reknowned published author and website administrator/founder, that particular piece was not representative of his abilities.  If I were looking for a new author to read, based on that short piece in the link, his book would not be the best book to pick up.   If I am looking for rhetoric I can go to the mainstream media.
> 
> And in no way was my comment about his writing style, in any way indicative of my feelings towards Sen. McCain or Colin Powell, so please do not put thoughts or opinions out there as mine, when you may be completely incorrect about what I personally think in regard to the matter.  I commented on his writing style, not the matter itself.



 My Bad. Please forgive me as I misunderstood you. If you decide to investigate his writing style a bit further by purusing his website and reading his book then perhaps you will gain further insight on the topic... Which (by the way) is "A Vet speaks to Bush on Torture." :)


William Hazen

"There are two kinds of people in the world. Those who separate people into two kinds of people and those who don't." GS


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2006)

William Hazen said:


> "There are two kinds of people in the world. Those who separate people into two kinds of people and those who don't." GS


 
Was watching I think Primetime last night, they had a segment on can people NOT categorize others. Guess what we all do it and we can't help it, it's inherent!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 16, 2006)

haha, I understood the topic!  Just didn't care for this particular piece on it.  Since you have recommended him, I will investigate other published works of his further. Thanks!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 16, 2006)

Liberal swine!


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 16, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Liberal swine!



Self Abuse is a call for help...May I suggest you try a subscription to Hustler and let your Subscription to the Advocate expire?::cool: 


William Hazen


----------

